# Need home theatre connections HELP!



## Mike54 (Jan 4, 2010)

We recently made a change from cable to DirecTV and I'm hoping someone can help this amateur with a sound issue I'm having. 

My HT system is as follows:

Pioneer Elite PRO-1120HD Plasma Display
Denon DVD 1930CI
Denon Receiver AVR-3805 with old Polk Audio speakers

I get great surround sound when playing a DVD but I can't get surround sound when watching regular TV. 

In my old cable setup, I could use my universal remote to choose either the TV speakers or the HT surround sound when watching TV or a DVD movie -- now that option exists only when watching a DVD.

I saw an older post that described an identical problem and the suggestion was to run an Optical Audio Cable from the DTV receiver (Optical Out) to the HT receiver (Digital Audio In). I tried that but am getting the same result.

I hope someone can help, thanks in advance!

mike


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

MIke, welcome to TSF :wave:

As your setup worked fine with the cable box it most probably has to do with a setting in the SAT box that shuts off the digital audio out. Go into the setup menu and turn on this feature. Or call DTV tech support if there's no menu option.


----------

